# RC Planes.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Like to hear from others into this hobby. I build and fly them and usually fly at Scobie field. This is a Four Star 60 I'm building now. It will be powered with a Magnum 91 four stroke.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

i have wanted to get into it but never knew where to start!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

With a simulator. 

http://towerhobbies.com/products/realflight/gpmz4220m.html


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is the RC forum?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

svo said:


> Where is the RC forum?


This is the new RC forum. It's going to include other hobbies as well.


----------



## txrednecktx (Oct 2, 2012)

What's a good starter plane that isn't to much


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

txrednecktx said:


> What's a good starter plane that isn't to much


Depends what you wanna do.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEXK2**&P=0

Or you could get smaller foamies.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXCKVY&P=0


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Andrew Jeski.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been wanting to get back into it for years. Got a couple sitting in the shop that I haven't even flown. Now that I'm not working I hope to wrap up some projects and get through deer season then I might have time to do something with it.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

My girlfriends husband was big time into r.c. Airplanes before he died. She has LOTS of RC stuff for sale. Lots of new props, motors, several airplanes and lots of misc parts that she is wanting to get rid of. 

P.M. Me if you are interested in this stuff.


----------



## Ryan759 (Jan 7, 2012)

Biff...good to see you here in the new RC forum!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ryan759 said:


> Biff...good to see you here in the new RC forum!


Sup brother.

Hey, you ever try planes?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*2Cool!*

Green to ya for that vid!

I have never flown a plane but have read some of the aerodynamics in a study guide and have an appreciation otherwise.

What this guy does flying this plane is like giving a man wings and a tail and his learning to fly like a scissor-tail flycatcher, hummingbird, and bat!

Drag depending on the position upside down or right-side up, on the wing edge and only prop and fuselage for lift, the wind, loss of speed and lift as one rolls, ... just plain ole ****!

Imagine if he could be IN the plane and somehow withstand the G forces, for that matter a full size plane with that horsepower to weight and scale speed ratio! An all done with trained and intuitive "feel" of God's given mind and motor movement skills.

It needs a video camera... watching it would make most folks throw up!

That was sickly great! I would pay to see that.

I wish I had time and money to do it!



Gary said:


> Andrew Jeski.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

TheAnt said:


> Green to ya for that vid!
> 
> I have never flown a plane but have read some of the aerodynamics in a study guide and have an appreciation otherwise.
> 
> ...


You ever see jets?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

4D


----------

